# Energiesparen: Möglichkeiten und Erfahrungsaustausch



## Markus (20 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

dieses Thema geht uns aktuell alle an.
Meiner Meinung nach steckt da in sehr vielen Betrieben ein sehr großes Potential.
Und im Prinzip sind es doch wir, die dieses Potential erkennen und ausschöpfen können.

Ich würde mir hier einen Erfahrungsaustausch wünschen.
Wenn wir dieses Wissen miteinander teilen können wir vermutlich einen großen Beitrag zu den aktuellen Problemen leisten.



Ich mache mal einen Anfang:
Da ich mich seid 20 Jahren im Bereich Lackieranlagen herumtreibe habe ich hier etwas Wissen angesammelt.

Aber nicht nur in Lackieranlagen, in fast allen Anlagen wo irgendwas mit Luft passiert steckt enormes Potential.
Ventilatoren werden meist großzügig dimensioniert, dann wird der nächst größere Bestellt und am Netz betrieben.

In Lackieranlagen gibt es oft mehrere Bereiche.
Hier muss zum einen die Abluftmenge passen (Explosionsschutz) und zum anderen der Lufthaushalt (Strömung zwischen den Anlagenteilen)
Erfahrungsgemäß sind die meisten Scheisse eingestellt.
"Optimierungen" erfolgten meistens durch "weiter aufzudrehen".

Aus Öfen wird häufig zu viel Abluft abgezogen.
Das ist teure Luft die nicht selten 200°C heiß ist.
Trotzdem strömt die Luft aus den Öfen in die Halle oder andere (klimatisierte) Anlagenteile.

Die Abluft der Lackierkabine ist oft scheisse projektiert worden.
Es gibt auch ganz viele Energetische Vollkatastrophen ohne Umluftsystem.
Aber auch die kann man optimieren. Vielleicht muss die Anlage dann etwas häufiger gereinigt werden.
Der Aufwand steht aber in keinem Verhältnis zum Energieverbrauch!
Und natürlich zur Lebensdauer. Wenn die durch den Dreck in der Abluft unwuchtigen Ventilatoren langsamer laufen, dann halten auch die Lager länger.
Und! Es ist leiser... 

Teilweise sind Anlagen einst auf Lösemittellacke ausgelegt worden und inzwischen betreibt man sie nur noch mit Wasserlacken.
Dann sind natürlich auch die erforderlichen Abluftmengen deutlich geringer.

Ganz genau muss man sich die TNV anschauen.
Das sind thermische Nachverbrennungen.
Die Ablüfte aus den Lackieranlagen werden da nochmal auf 800 bis 900°C gebracht.
Meiner Meinung nach ein Verfahren das durchaus hinterfragt werden muss.
Um ein paar Schnapsgläser Lösemittel aus der Luft zu holen ballern wir tonnenweise CO2 rein.
bei KTL-Anlagen helfen sie auch noch den Gestank rauszubekommen, das ist oft ein Problem wenn in der Nähe Wohngebiete sind.

Wenn der Habeck der Industrie vorübergehend erlaubt ihre Lackieranlagen ohne TNV zu fahren, dann können die mit 20-50% weniger Erdgas gefahren werden ohne das ein Teil weniger produziert wird.

Teilweise haben die TNV wenigstens Wärmerückgewinnungssysteme.
Aber nicht alle,


Es lohnt sich, wenn man sich mit so einer Anlage beschäftigt und da optimiert.


Mein jüngstes Beispiel:
Ein Wochenende an einer Anlage gedreht.
Die macht Hochglanz Sichtteile für PKW der Premiumklasse - ich weiß... man muss etwas bescheuert sein wenn man an sowas rumfummelt.

1. Nötige Abluftmenge für den Explosionschutz berechnen.
Datenblätter der verwendeten Lacke und Lösemittel beschaffen.
Maximale Austossmengen ermitteln. Ermitteln wo wie viele Lösemittel anfallen.
Normalerweise gibt es solche Daten für jede Anlage, aber irgendwie fehlt es doch meistens.
Oder es passt einfach nicht...

2. Lufthaushalt für den Prozess beachten
Z.B. nötigte Sinkgeschwindigekteiten.
Brauche ich die überall? ggf. Filter bewusst verdoppeln um nur im Bereich der Applikation eine hohe Luftgeschwindigkeit zu haben.
In welchen Zonen will ich Überdruck in welchen Unterdruck? Wie sollen die Strömungen in der Anlage sein?

3. Istzustand messen und dokumentieren.
Einstellungen von FU und Klappen.

4. Auf den errechneten Sollstand einstellen
testen, messen, nachjustieren, testen, messen,...

Geräte:
Staudrucksonde
Flügelradanemometer
Dräger Räucherstäbchen


Ergebnis
In diesem Fall konnten der Stromverbrauch der Ventilatoren um 34kW gesenkt werden. (gemessen! kein nutzloses Excelsheet eines sogenannten Energiemanagers!)
34kW * 24h * 20 Arbeitstage * 12 Monate = 195.840kWh pro Jahr!
Das sind 30 bis 40 Einfamilienhäuser mit Wärmepumpenheizung!!

Das war nur der Strom!
Es müssen in dieser Zeit auch rund 18.000m³/h Luft nicht mehr klimatisiert werden.
Die werden konstant auf 22°C und ca. 50%rF gehalten (keine Umluft!!!).

Und die müssen nicht mehr durch die TNV.
Habe das nicht ausgerechnet, aber das wird nochmal deutlich mehr sein als beim Stromverbrauch!

Und die Lager in den Ventilatoren, die Vibrationen, der Krach,...

Wir reden hier noch nicht von einer RICHTIGEN Optimierung in Form einer Umluft oder zumindest einer Wärmerückgewinnung.
Dinge die ehrlichgesagt in solchen Anlagen nicht so unkompliziert sind, und auch Geld kosten.
Das war einfach ein Wochenende spielen mit der vorhandenen Technik und das einbauen eines zusätzliches FU aus der Grabellkiste.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Es ist sicherlich in vielen Bereichen deutliche Energieersparnis herauszuholen.

In meiner ( ehemaligen ) Sparte vor allem in:
-Stauschaltungen Produkttransport
-Hydraulikaggregate
-Hubwerksantriebe

Im Bereich Hubwerksantrieb hat man sich bis vor 10 Jahren kaum Gedanken gemacht über Stromersparnisse. Die Kunden waren da aber
auch nicht bereit, Geld dafür auszugeben. Also kam immer ein großer Bremswiderstand auf den Schaltschrank. Auf dem konnte man dann
seine Ravioli-Dose warm machen. Man muss dazu sagen, dass rückspeisefähige Geräte damals noch sehr teuer waren ( und Strom günstig ).

Bei Hydraulikaggregaten sieht man auch häufiger, dass diese durchlaufen obwohl die Anlage wegen Produktmangel steht. Oder fehlende Freiläufe. Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum da niemand dran denkt.

Was man im Verpackungsbereich auch häufig sieht, sind Venturidüsen welche einen enormen Luftverbrauch haben. Bei etwas "besseren" Anlagen wurden Vakuumpumpen verbaut ( wenn sie der Kunde gefordert hat und bereit war dafür Geld auszugeben ). Aber auch hier lief das oft nach dem Motto "Venturidüse kostet fast nix, Strom für den Kompressor auch nicht => einbauen".

Ich denke, an den meisten Palettier- Verpackungsanlagen die wir vor über 10 Jahren aufgestellt haben wäre eine Energieersparnis von ca. 5-10% drin ( Laufzeit dieser Anlagen beträgt im Mittel 30 Jahre ). Bei Neuanlagen wird mittlerweile natürlich sehr viel mehr Augenmerk darauf gelegt ( weil der Kunde eine verbrauchsarme Anlage fordert, bereit ist dafür Geld auszugeben und die Technik dafür deutlich günstiger geworden ist ).

Bei den Stauschaltungen liegt es oft am Programmierer, Energie zu sparen. Für was brauche ich einen IE3 Energiesparmotor wenn der Motor dann bei Stau ewig mit erhöhter Reibung nachläuft. Und das sieht man auch oft bei Kunden.


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ... um 34kW gesenkt werden. (gemessen! kein nutzloses Excelsheet eines sogenannten Energiemanagers!)


Mit Sicherheit gibt es viel Einsparpotential. Oft sind die Einstellungen so getätigt, dass eine Einstellung für alle Varianten herhalten soll, dass nichts umgestellt werden muss. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, lieber noch einen Faktor obendrauf. Bisher war die Energie immer billiger als die Reklamation.

Beim Energiemanagement wurde viel dokumentiert, aber zu langsam modernisiert und optimiert.



Markus schrieb:


> ... FU aus der Grabellkiste.


Jetzt wo man gigantische Lieferzeiten hat, ist es zu spät, um groß zu optimieren.
Die wenigen Geräte aus der „Krabbelkiste“ dienen bereits als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Tommi (20 Juni 2022)

"_Klugscheissmodus ein_" Das muss 34*24*20*12 heißen "_Klugscheissmodus aus_"  .

Jetzt ernsthaft:

Es ist auch viel durch das Abschalten von großen Anlage in Pausen und am Wochenende zu
holen. 
Die Betreiber haben oft Angst, dass es Montag frühmorgens Wiederanlaufprobleme gibt und
schalten nicht aus..

Roboter werden aus denselben Gründen gerne angelassen. Und die ziehen, auch wenn der Arm
sich nicht bewegt und ausgeschaltet ist, schnell ein paar hundert Watt.

Die Fehler werden da oft in der Projektierung gemacht. Von Energieeffizienz wird viel
geredet, aber in der Hektik der Inbetriebnahme fällt das als erstes hinten rüber. 

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal das PROFINET-Profil Profienergy genutzt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Es ist auch viel durch das Abschalten von großen Anlage in Pausen und am Wochenende zu
> holen.
> Die Betreiber haben oft Angst, dass es Montag frühmorgens Wiederanlaufprobleme gibt und
> schalten nicht aus..


Wir haben unseren Kunden auch immer geraten, den Hauptschalter nicht auszuschalten sondern nur den
NOT-AUS zu drücken. Mit solchen Maßnahmen vermeidet man allerdings auch diverse Probleme ( Stichwort Betauung ).


----------



## Ing_Lupo (20 Juni 2022)

Im Bereich der Drucklufterzeugung kann richtig Strom gespart werden. Vergleich 2-Pkt vs. geregelter FU Betrieb ist man schnell bei 50 %
Dann noch die nicht genutzten Netzbereiche per E-Schieber am Wochenende schließen.
Ich habe das mal geloggt.  Durch Leckage  lief  ein Kompressor 3mal /h  an. Entspicht  ca. 3 Std Laufzeit/ Wochenende.    

Da blockieren aber auch die Kompressorendienstleister, weil sie keinerlei Interesse zeigen, bei Ihrem Kunden Energie zu sparen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Dann noch die nicht genutzten Netzbereiche *per E-Schieber am Wochenende schließen.*
> Ich habe das mal geloggt. *Durch Leckage* lief ein Kompressor 3mal /h an.


Alternativ mal die Leckage beseitigen 



Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Da blockieren aber auch die Kompressorendienstleister, weil sie keinerlei Interesse zeigen, bei Ihrem Kunden Energie zu sparen.


Naja, wie gesagt. Wir hatten da früher auch kein großes Interesse. Das hat aber nichts mit blockieren zu tun. Die Kunden
wollten dafür einfach kein Geld ausgeben. Und wir waren auch nicht die Wohlfahrt die auf eigene Kosten dem Kunden Strom einspart.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (20 Juni 2022)

Hallo Mike

die Leckagebeseitigung ist aufwendiger als man glaubt.  Es ist die Summe aus x kleinen Undichtigkeiten an Dreh-Durchführungen. 

Ich kenn auch noch das Argument: Strom kostet fast nichts (12ct/h).  Es wird auch nicht gern ein Projekt neben der Produktion begonnen.
Es sei den man sucht eine Techniker/Master Aufgabe.

Da fehlt einfach der Druck, eine Entscheidung zu treffen.  Daran hat auch 50001 nichts geändert.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Kunden wollten dafür einfach kein Geld ausgeben. Und wir waren auch nicht die Wohlfahrt die auf eigene Kosten dem Kunden Strom einspart.


Stimmt, aber:
Wahrscheinlich geht es nur mit dem Willen auf beiden Seiten.
Die Hersteller nehmen Geld in die Hand, um bei Neuanlagen- und Maschinen Energieeffizienz mit zu planen und zu projektieren.
Die Betreiber nehmen Geld in die Hand, um Bestandsanlagen zu optimieren und (energiefressende) Fehler zu beseitigen.

Insgesamt sollten wir als gewerbliche und private Personen den Blick für Einsparpotentiale schärfen und uns in diese Richtung sensibilisieren.

Und, wenn man durch geringen Aufwand dem Kunden Energie und damit Geld sparen kann, wird die geschäftliche Bindung sicher nicht geschwächt. Über die Kosten kann man sich sicher unterhalten. Aber unser Vorteil ist häufig, dass wir erkennen, wo Energie eingespart werden kann. Das ist dem Kunden oft nicht klar und sie sind dankbar für die Hinweise.

Man kann sich halt gegenseitig vor die Wand laufen lassen oder sich gegenseitig die Augen öffnen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> die Leckagebeseitigung ist aufwendiger als man glaubt. Es ist die Summe aus x kleinen Undichtigkeiten an Dreh-Durchführungen.


Ja, schon klar. Dann spare ich aber auch nur am evtl. vorhandenen Wochenende unnötig verbrauchte Energie. Aber im laufenden Betrieb verliere ich dann trotzdem unnötig Luft. Aber Recht hast du, Absperren der Druckluft wäre ein Schritt ( insofern die Anlagen das zulassen ).



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber unser Vorteil ist häufig, dass wir erkennen, wo Energie eingespart werden kann. Das ist dem Kunden oft nicht klar und sie sind dankbar für die Hinweise.


Palettier- Abfüll- und Verpackungsanlagen waren bei uns immer Sonderkonstruktionen angepasst auf den Kunden. Der Kunde holt sich Angebote von 5 einschlägig bekannten Herstellern ein. Die Angaben zu Strom- und Luftverbrauch in den Angeboten sind immer nur geschätzt. Baut nun einer teure Technik ein so steht er erst einmal hinten an bei den Angeboten. Außer man macht ein Angebot mit und ohne Rückspeisetechnik und dann kann der Kunde entscheiden.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Palettier- Abfüll- und Verpackungsanlagen waren bei uns immer Sonderkonstruktionen angepasst auf den Kunden. Der Kunde holt sich Angebote von 5 einschlägig bekannten Herstellern ein. Die Angaben zu Strom- und Luftverbrauch in den Angeboten sind immer nur geschätzt. Baut nun einer teure Technik ein so steht er erst einmal hinten an bei den Angeboten. Außer man macht ein Angebot mit und ohne Rückspeisetechnik und dann kann der Kunde entscheiden.


Sicher. Das ist richtig.
Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass wir als Hersteller sicher besser einschätzen können, wo effizient Energie eingespart werden kann. Das sollte dem Kunden mitgeteilt werden. Je höher die Energiekosten werden, desto interessanter wird es für den Kunden bei der Anschaffung etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Es muss transparent kommuniziert werden, so dass der Kunde versteht, wie und womit er günstiger fährt. Damit gibt man dem Kunden dann handfeste Informationen an die Hand, mit denen er die anderen Anbieter konfrontieren kann.

Es ist auch klar, dass der Wille zur Einsparung auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sein muss. Und ja: es kostet etwas! Und ja: es ist anstrengend. Und ja: es kann nicht nur vom Hersteller oder nur vom Instandhaltungspersonal oder nur vom Unternehmen umgesetzt werden.

Aber trotzdem sieht es so aus, dass es nötig ist, sich damit auseinander zu setzen und zu handeln.

VG

Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das sollte dem Kunden mitgeteilt werden. Je höher die Energiekosten werden, desto interessanter wird es für den Kunden bei der Anschaffung etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Es muss transparent kommuniziert werden, so dass der Kunde versteht, wie und womit er günstiger fährt. Damit gibt man dem Kunden dann handfeste Informationen an die Hand, mit denen er die anderen Anbieter konfrontieren kann.


Genau so sehe ich das auch.


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Es ist auch klar, dass der Wille zur Einsparung auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sein muss. *Und ja: es kostet etwas!*


Es wird aber auch immer lukrativer da die Technik günstiger ( und leichter zum projektieren ) ist und die Energiepreise immer weiter steigen.
Es wird sich sicherlich einiges wandeln in Zukunft.


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2022)

Ich würde mir etwas mehr Konkretes wünschen und etwas weniger Diskussionen und Rechtfertigungen zu Dingen die mal waren wie sie waren.


----------



## Frohnius (20 Juni 2022)

ich habe in den anlagen z.b. einen 25kw schraubenkompressor gegen neuen, drehzahlgeregelten ersetzt - war bei unseren betriebsstunden in 3 jahren wieder bezahlt ... also wie hier schon einige schreiben - druckluft ist wohl die teuerste energie mit viel sparpotential ...

aktuell überlege ich ein paar förderschnecken mit z.b. 5,5kw-motoren mit FU zu ergänzen - lastabhängig soll er dann die drehzahl regeln.
hat das schon jemand hier gemacht und erfahrung damit ?

für die motorkühlung muss der lüfter natürlich ausreichen bzw umgebaut werden ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2022)

Für Interessierte:
Hier ein relativ unbekanntes System von Siemens zum speichern größerer generatorischer Energie und zur Vermeidung von Lastspitzen. Jedes der Module hat eine Kapazität von 9.2 Farad ( also im 8ér Verbund 73,6 Farad ):
UltraCap-Module von Siemens als effiziente Energiespeicher in Maschinen
Vertriebsfreigabe und Lieferfreigabe für das DLC Module L-Type


----------



## MasterOhh (20 Juni 2022)

Ich war in meiner alten Firma (schwerer Stahlbau - ca. 400 MA) für das Energiemanagement zuständig (den technischen Part). Da gab es dutzende Möglichkeiten der Energieeinsparung. Hier ein paar Beispiele, was ich umgesetzt habe:

1. Druckluft (eine der größten Energieverschwendungen)

Wärmerückgewinnung in Kompressoren
heizen von Wassertanks (5000l Duschwasser auf 65°C )
Warme Ablauft über Lüftungskanäle im Winter in die Werkhalle geblasen

Automatische Druckabsenkung wenn Hauptverbraucher nicht aktiv waren (10 bar - Strahlanlage nicht genutzt -> Absenkung auf 6 bar)
Automatisches Abschalten der Kompressoren am Wochenende (vorher wurde wenigsten alle 2-3 Wochenenden vergessen die Kompressoren abzuschalten)
Druckkurvenüberwachung in Pausenzeiten um (größere) Leckagen zu ermitteln.
neue Kompressoren -> drehzahlgeregelt
2. Beleuchtung 

Umstellung auf LED mit DALI Steuerung
automatische Helligkeitsregelung individuell für die verschiedenen Lichtzonen parametriert (Lampen liefen im Jahresmittel nur mit 30% Leistung)
automatisches Abschalten
3. Lüftungen, Ventilatoren etc.

Bedarfsgerechte Ansteuerung, kein unnützes Dauerquirlen von Luft.
4. Automatische Abschaltung von Anlagen im Standby

Viele der größeren Anlagen haben selbst im Standby noch 5-10 KW gezogen, da wo es uns möglich war haben wir diese Anlagen dann automatisch ganz oder teilweise abgeschaltet, wenn sie nicht in Betrieb waren. In Summe haben wir dadurch gut 50k € an Stromkosten sparen können.
5. detaillierte Messung der Energieverbräuche

Alle Hauptverteilungen haben bei uns Erfassungsstellen bekommen. Die Daten wurde in unser Scada System eingelesen, aufgearbeitet und in Dashboards dargestellt. Wir konnten am Ende jedem Prozess einen Energieverbrauch zuordnen, den wir dann als Benchmark für Verbesserungen genutzt haben. Großverbraucher haben wir den Energieverbrauch direkt an der Maschine gemessen.
Unser Controlling war auch ganz heiß auf die Daten, weil damit auch die Maschinenzeiten und die Prozesse optimiert werden konnten.
Allein durch diese Maßnahmen haben wir Energiekosten im 6-stelligen Bereich einsparen können. Sämtliche Investitionskosten haben sich spätestens innerhalb von 3 Jahren amortisiert.  Das Unternehmen war ISO 50001 zertifiziert und der Auditor war jedes Jahr recht begeistert von dem was wir auf die Beine gestellt haben.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

Wir haben schon vor Jahren begonnen Hydraulik gernerell mit FU auszustatten.
Den energievernichtenden drucklosen Umlauf gibt es so gut wie gar nicht.
Je nach Anlage dann noch Ausstattung mit Druckspeicher und / oder Regelpumpe.

Vakuumpumpen für Sauger / Greifer ersetzten wir durch intelligente Ejektoren mit automatischer Steuerung.

Die meisten Roboter haben Energiesparfunktion (Einfall von Bremsen und / oder Anfahren der Homeposition)


----------



## Tommi (20 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben schon vor Jahren begonnen Hydraulik gernerell mit FU auszustatten.
> Den energievernichtenden drucklosen Umlauf gibt es so gut wie gar nicht.
> Je nach Anlage dann noch Ausstattung mit Druckspeicher und / oder Regelpumpe.
> 
> ...


Aber dann ist der Roboter-Controler mit Klimagerät immer noch an, oder?


----------



## Tommi (20 Juni 2022)

Bei einem pneumatischen Antrieb ab etwa 1m Hub lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, wenn die Anwendung es erlaubt,
statt dessen einen Elektroantrieb einzusetzen. Das spart Energie und Betriebskosten, aber
armotisiert sich leider erst nach ca. 7 Jahren. Obwohl die Applikationsmehrkosten auch nicht astronomisch
sind.
Wenn man weiter mit dem Energieverbrauch runter will, müssen längere Armotisationszeiten akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Aber dann ist der Roboter-Controler mit Klimagerät immer noch an, oder?


Unsere Roboter brauchen fast nie ein Klimagerät.
Ausserdem haben die auch noch integrierte Energiesparfunktionen,
D.h. steht der Roboter längere Zeit an einer Postition fallen die Bremsen ein.
Somit brauchen die Achsen keinen Strom mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bei einem pneumatischen Antrieb ab etwa 1m Hub lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, wenn die Anwendung es erlaubt,
> statt dessen einen Elektroantrieb einzusetzen. Das spart Energie und Betriebskosten, aber
> armotisiert sich leider erst nach ca. 7 Jahren. Obwohl die Applikationsmehrkosten auch nicht astronomisch
> sind.
> Wenn man weiter mit dem Energieverbrauch runter will, müssen längere Armotisationszeiten akzeptiert werden.


Austausch von Pneumatik ist ganz klar ein Thema, aber mit viel Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Ein simpler Austausch gegen einen Elektrozylinder funktioniert zwar auf dem Werbeprospekt aber in der Realität eher selten.
Irgendwas passt immer nicht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ganz genau muss man sich die TNV anschauen.
> Das sind thermische Nachverbrennungen.
> Die Ablüfte aus den Lackieranlagen werden da nochmal auf 800 bis 900°C gebracht.
> Meiner Meinung nach ein Verfahren das durchaus hinterfragt werden muss.
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass wenn du beispielsweise Abgase aus der Produktion anderweitig nutzt, dann musst du die eingesparte Gasmenge versteuern, demnentsprechend auch die Mengen / Brennwerte entsprechend erfassen. Ich habe mal an einer Erneuerung eines BHKW auf so einer Anlage mitgewirkt, wo zum Erdgas eine bestimmte Menge Lösemittel beigemischt und dann im Gasmotor verbrannt werden konnte. Also wenn du das nicht nur einfach so verbrennst sondern nutzt, dann musst du für die Einsparung an anderer Stelle bezahlen. Das schränkt den Anreiz so etwas zu machen natürlich ein, wenn du dich dann als Dank mit dem Zoll rumärgern darfst.


----------



## Holzmichl (20 Juni 2022)

Interessantes Thema mit einem relativ großen Anteil an meinem Tagesgeschäft.

Die Hauptansatzpunkte für größere Projekte sind ja schon genannt worden.

Wir haben z.B. im letzten Jahr das Druckluftsystem etwas umgekrempelt. Als Ersatzinvestition 2 Stück IE5-Kompressoren, natürlich mit Frequenzumrichter, die den Hauptbedarf decken. Einer (11kW) läuft davon ca 8000h/a mit angehängtem 10m³-Behälter macht die Versorgung für ein Heizkraftwerk auf etwas höherem Druckniveau, der 2te als 75kW macht die Grund- bzw. Hauptlast in der Fertigung (2S 5 Tage/Woche) und durchschnittlichen 70% Last. Die Bestands-Kompressoren (45kW starr und 55kW geregelt) laufen gesteuert über eine Zentral-SPS nur bei Volllast vom IE5 oder bei Wartung oder Störung an. Für die bessere Regelung kam auch hier ein 2m³-Behälter direkt am 75kW-Gerät mit elektrischem Schieber zur Pufferung der Druckluft über Nacht oder Wochenende zum Einsatz. Einzelne Anlagen in der Fertigung haben eigene kleine starre Kompressoren, wenn diese Anlagen z.B. ab und zu Samstags oder Nachtschicht arbeiten. Diese sind dann über Rückschlagventile am Zentralnetz angeschlossen. Die Zuschaltung läuft komplett automatisch über die jeweiligen Anlagen, sodass keiner "mal seinen Kompressor vergessen kann".
Durch die Neuplatzierung des Hauptkompressors (optimal zentral) konnten wir auch das Druckniveau an der Erzeugung um 0,7bar absenken.

Zudem haben wir die Funktion von "Luftsparventilen" entdeckt, bei denen direkt ins Ventil ein stark vereinfachter Druckminderer geschraubt wird und z.B. den Rückhub eines großen Zylinders oder bei vielen Takten z.B. von 6bar auf 3bar senkt.





						Luft-Sparventile - Druckregler mit Rückschlagventil -          Landefeld - Pneumatik - Hydraulik - Industriebedarf
					

Luft-Sparventile - Druckregler mit Rückschlagventil (12 verschiedene Artikel) - Bestellen bis 21:00, Versand am gleichen Tag



					www.landefeld.de
				







Frohnius schrieb:


> aktuell überlege ich ein paar förderschnecken mit z.b. 5,5kw-motoren mit FU zu ergänzen - lastabhängig soll er dann die drehzahl regeln.
> hat das schon jemand hier gemacht und erfahrung damit ?


Geht gut, aber hauptsächlich wenn z.B. der Austausch eines Motors ansteht oder bei Kettenantrieb mit Anpassung der Übersetzung. Und natürlich nur bei schwankender Beladung!
Beispiel: Kratzketten-Steigförderer früher starr 7,5kW von Ebene 0 auf Ebene 18m in ein Silo. Motor defekt nach 15-20 Jahren. Neuauslegung 7,5kW IE3, aber kürzer übersetzt, sodass die alte Geschwindigkeit = Auslegung auf max Auslastung bei 70Hz erreicht wird. Dadurch kann am FU von 30Hz bis 70Hz gefahren werden, da der Motor jetzt bei gleicher Leistung mehr Drehmoment-Reserven und dadurch auch kein Kühlungsproblem hat. Drehzahlanpassung daher 40%-100% im Vergleich zu vorher.
Reduzierung der Leistungsaufnahme an der Zuleitung von ca 6,3kW auf durchschnittlich 2,8kW und erheblich weniger mechanischer Verschleiß.
Stromeinsparung ca 10MWh/a

Vakuumpumpen (Seitenkanalverdichter, Drehschieber- und Klauenpumpen) sind ein tolles Betätigungsfeld. Bei Auslegung von extern beziehungsweise bei Bezug eines Komplettsystems mit Erzeugung und Sauggreifer bei einem der typischen Anbieter (deutsch und teuer) kommt meistens eine 150%-das-passt-sicher-Auslegung raus. Stromeinsparung von 75% sind hier mit intelligenter Regelung und Anpassung auf die Anwendung bei gleicher oder besserer Zykluszeit kein Problem.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass wir als Hersteller sicher besser einschätzen können, wo effizient Energie eingespart werden kann. Das sollte dem Kunden mitgeteilt werden. Je höher die Energiekosten werden, desto interessanter wird es für den Kunden bei der Anschaffung etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Es muss transparent kommuniziert werden, so dass der Kunde versteht, wie und womit er günstiger fährt.



Sollte man so annehmen - ich habe da allerdings auch ein Gegenbeispiel :
Wir bekommen noch dieses Jahr eine neue Anlage. Diese wird ein altes "Schätzchen" ersetzen. Nun hat die neue Anlage zwar einen niedrigeren Gesamt-Energiebedarf, dafür aber einen fast doppelt so hohen Peak (der immer wieder im Betrieb erreicht wird) als die alte Anlage -> ich benötige einen weiteren zusätzlichen Trafo (1500 kVA) ->> der Peak kostet uns aber nicht nur im Drum-herum viel Geld sondern auf der monatlichen Rechnung des Stromanbieters auch noch mal ...
Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass der von uns gewählte Hersteller zwar auf neuere Technik setzt (Servoantriebe etc.) allerdings von "intelligentem" Energie-Management in der Anlage überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben scheint. Wie schon in den vorherigen Beiträgen beschrieben lässt sich hier sehr viel machen (habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch selbst schon umgesetzt - Beispiel wie von MasterOhh beschrieben). Dies setzt allerdings voraus, dass man die Möglichkeit hat, das Programm der Steuerung zu ändern.

Ganz generell (ich hänge mich jetzt nochmals an dem Beitrag von MasterOhh an) ist es erschreckend wie viel man mit "Kleinvieh" erreichen kann. Dies konsequent in einer Fabrik umgesetzt kann schon mal 10 bis 20% des Strombedarfs einsparen (das war hier meine Erfahrung).


----------



## Plan_B (21 Juni 2022)

Wäre ich noch als Betriebshandwerker unterwegs, wüsste ich, das davor ganz viele Powerpointfolien und Excelsheets kommen, um die geplante Arbeitszeit zu rechtfertigen.

Da wird über zu hohen Gasbedarf gejammert, die vorbereitete Kompressor-WRG liegt aber oft brach.


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Juni 2022)

Sicherlich ist in allen Prozessen, wo es um Luft und Wärme geht, Potential zum Energiesparen.
Aber auch die Umgebung würde ich nicht außer Acht lassen:
In den meisten Werkshallen (besondere Betonung auf Halle) läuft man doch in T-Shirt herum. Aktuelles Beispiel: Ein Kunde hatte Hallen an einen Logistik-Dienstleister vermietet mit Gas-Heizstrahlern unter der 10m hohen Decke. Nach einigen Monaten fiehlen nacheinander mehrere dieser Heizstrahler aus, nachdem sie mehrere Jahre klaglos liefen: Sie waren regelrecht durchgebrannt. Weil irgendjemand die Betriebstemperatur auf 20°C und die Nachtabsenkung auf 23°C gestellt hat.
Was ich damit sagen will: Zum einen sollte man überlegen, ob gewisse Arbeitsumgebungen nicht auch mit einer (dünnen) Jacke anstatt mit T-Shirt betrieben werden können, zum anderen sollte man dafür sorgen, daß nicht jeder an allem rumdrehen kann.

Das Zweite ist das "Kleinvieh"... angefangen mit der Beleuchtung: Umrüstung auf LED-Technik, ausgestattet mit Bewegungsmelder und Helligkeitssensor. So dimmt die Lampe automatisch ab, wenn keine Bewegung erkannt wird, ohne aber die Halle im Dunkeln versinken zu lassen.
Dann kommen die ganzen Bürogeräte: Kopierer und Drucker, die 24h laufen, Laminiergeräte und Frankierdrucker, die ständig an sind. Manche Kopierer besitzen mittlerweile auch Bewegungsmelder, um zu erkennen, wann jemand vor ihnen steht. Ist allderdings witzlos, wenn der Kopierer auf dem Flur steht und bei jedem Vorbeilaufenden anfängt vorzuwärmen. Der Kaffeevollautomat in der Küche, die Arbeitsplatz-PCs, die 24h an sind, alle Standby-Schaltungen nach Feierabend, offene Hallentore oder Türen bei aufgedrehter Heizung, ....
da gibt es so viel Kleinvieh in jedem (!) Betrieb/Büro. Und bei diesen Dingen braucht man weder parallel zu einer Produktion etwas optimieren, noch einen Prozeßingenieur: nur gesunden Menschenverstand.
Das Problem ist dabei: Jeder Mitarbeiter benötigt diesen. Der setzt aber in der Regel mit dem Argument "ist ja nicht mein Geld" aus.

Was ich im Bereich Hydraulik auch lernen mußte: Jedes Magnetventil hat eine gewisse Leckrate. Und die ist nicht unerheblich. Es gibt aber natürlich Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern. Dabei ist es technisch kein Problem, das Magnetventil des einen Herstellers gegen das eines anderen auszutauschen. Allerdings lassen sich damit die Anläufe eines Hydraulikaggregats erheblich verringern, besonders wenn es um die Ansteuerung von relativ statischen Dingen wie Ventilklappen geht.


----------



## winnman (21 Juni 2022)

Wasserkraftwerk Pelton, 2 Düsen Hydraulikservo mit Federvorspannung, 1 Ablenker doppelwirkender Zylinder
Vorher:
3xProportionalventil mit relativ großen Verlusten, Hydraulikpumpe 2,5 kW läuft ca. 7500h im Jahr

Nachher:
neues Proportionalventil für Ablenker, für die Düsen Richtungs- und Sitzventile
Hydraulikpumpe läuft <20h im Jahr


----------



## van (21 Juni 2022)

Bei Venturidüse gibt es mittlerweile auch welche mit Luftsparfunktion. 
Und es ist auch eine enorme Lärm Reduzierung. 






						Kompaktejektoren | Schmalz
					

Kompaktejektoren realisieren kurze Ansaug- und Ablegezeiten. Luftsparfunktion, Condition Monitoring und IO-Link sind beispielhafte Ausstattungen der Kompaktejektoren.




					www.schmalz.com
				




Und bei uns wird schon seit Ewigkeiten die Druckluft in den Hallen abgeschabten wenn der letzte geht. 

Für eine kleine Maschine die auch am Wochenende laufen musste wurde dann ein kleiner Werkstattkompressor gekauft, damit der große ausbleiben konnte. 


Die warme Abluft einer Absaugung wurde auch lange genutzt um eine ungeheizte Nebenhalle zu heizen 



So und jetzt zu der Energieverschwendung. 

Schon mal was von Restschmutz an Automotiven Motor Teilen gehört?
Da wird jeder unter dem Mikroskop sichtbarer Krümel reklamiert. 
Die Folge davon ist das in die Anlagen Absaug und Abblas Stationen integriert werden. Um mit richtig viel Energieaufwand den Restschmutz wegzubekommen …

Oder das säubern von Frästeilen von Kühlschmiermittel und Spänen … kräftig mit Druckluft abblasen. 

Oder Staurollenkettenförderer die den ganzen Tag laufen


----------



## zako (24 Juni 2022)

Bsp elektrische Antriebe (Regalbediengerät)
Bei Fahrwerken kann man durch Einsatz von rückspeisefähigen Umrichtern ca 30 Prozent sparen, bei Hubwerken ca. 50 Prozent. 
Wenn man keine rückspeisefähige Einspeisung hat - aber einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis, kann man durch intelligente Verfahrprofile ca. 3 - 5 Prozent sparen (im Vergleich, wenn man die Achsen immer gleichzeitig mit gleichen Dynamikwerten starten würde, hängt natürlich auch noch vom Zonenkonzept / Einlagerungsstrategie ab).


----------



## s_kraut (24 Juni 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist in allen Prozessen, wo es um Luft und Wärme geht, Potential zum Energiesparen.
> Aber auch die Umgebung würde ich nicht außer Acht lassen:
> In den meisten Werkshallen (besondere Betonung auf Halle) läuft man doch in T-Shirt herum. Aktuelles Beispiel: Ein Kunde hatte Hallen an einen Logistik-Dienstleister vermietet mit Gas-Heizstrahlern unter der 10m hohen Decke. Nach einigen Monaten fiehlen nacheinander mehrere dieser Heizstrahler aus, nachdem sie mehrere Jahre klaglos liefen: Sie waren regelrecht durchgebrannt. Weil irgendjemand die Betriebstemperatur auf 20°C und die Nachtabsenkung auf 23°C gestellt hat.
> Was ich damit sagen will: Zum einen sollte man überlegen, ob gewisse Arbeitsumgebungen nicht auch mit einer (dünnen) Jacke anstatt mit T-Shirt betrieben werden können, zum anderen sollte man dafür sorgen, daß nicht jeder an allem rumdrehen kann.


Zumal schützt eine geeignete lange Kleidung auch ein Stück weit vor Funken, Spänen und Splittern. Wir waren auch schon in Klimazonen über 30°C und mussten langärmlig+Warnweste+Helm+Schutzbrille+Stiefel tragen.
So viel kann man gar nicht saufen wie man da schwitzt. Aber für den Arbeitsort haftet der Betreiber und wenn er das so vorschreibt dann ist das halt so.

Optimale Betriebstemperatur für den Blaumann mit Helm ist 14-18°C, drüber wird er nur träge.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Das Zweite ist das "Kleinvieh"... angefangen mit der Beleuchtung: Umrüstung auf LED-Technik, ausgestattet mit Bewegungsmelder und Helligkeitssensor. So dimmt die Lampe automatisch ab, wenn keine Bewegung erkannt wird, ohne aber die Halle im Dunkeln versinken zu lassen.
> Dann kommen die ganzen Bürogeräte: Kopierer und Drucker, die 24h laufen, Laminiergeräte und Frankierdrucker, die ständig an sind. Manche Kopierer besitzen mittlerweile auch Bewegungsmelder, um zu erkennen, wann jemand vor ihnen steht. Ist allderdings witzlos, wenn der Kopierer auf dem Flur steht und bei jedem Vorbeilaufenden anfängt vorzuwärmen. Der Kaffeevollautomat in der Küche, die Arbeitsplatz-PCs, die 24h an sind, alle Standby-Schaltungen nach Feierabend, offene Hallentore oder Türen bei aufgedrehter Heizung, ....
> da gibt es so viel Kleinvieh in jedem (!) Betrieb/Büro. Und bei diesen Dingen braucht man weder parallel zu einer Produktion etwas optimieren, noch einen Prozeßingenieur: nur gesunden Menschenverstand.
> Das Problem ist dabei: Jeder Mitarbeiter benötigt diesen. Der setzt aber in der Regel mit dem Argument "ist ja nicht mein Geld" aus.


Tue Gutes und sprich darüber.
Ansonsten hängt jeder in seinem Gewohnheitskorsett fest


----------



## ducati (27 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wir reden hier noch nicht von einer RICHTIGEN Optimierung in Form einer Umluft oder zumindest einer Wärmerückgewinnung.
> Dinge die ehrlichgesagt in solchen Anlagen nicht so unkompliziert sind, und auch Geld kosten.
> Das war einfach ein Wochenende spielen mit der vorhandenen Technik und das einbauen eines zusätzliches FU aus der Grabellkiste.


ja, die vorhandene Technik nutzen und ohne/mit geringem Materialauf optimieren bringt oft schon viel, aber nur von Leuten, die davon etwas verstehen. Sonst wirds nur schöngerechneter Powerpointquatsch.

Viel bringt auch, vorhandene Technik ordentlich zu warten und defekte Komponenten zu auszutauschen. Nen nicht funktionierender Ventilantrieb in Stellung offen bei ner Heizung auszutauschen bringt ne Menge...


----------



## s_kraut (27 Juni 2022)

Kenn es dass manche Maschinen/Anlagen fern ab der Auslegungskriterien betrieben werden.
Meistens weil die Bediener halt nix kaputt machen wollen und die Auslegungskriterien gar nicht kennen.
Wir hatten Fälle wo einer für eine Optimierung vor Ort fährt und das heutige Personal nochmal ordentlich schult, sie teils 60-90% mehr aus dem Karren raus holen. 
Hart am Wind aber geht.
Braucht es halt möglicherweise ein Ersatzteil mehr pro Jahr, aber von so einer Umsatzsteigerung kann der Ökonom nur träumen.

Kernproblem: wieviel suboptimal funktionierende Systeme haben wir in Deutschland ..... und in der weiten Welt aufgrund von Zeitproblemen bei Einstellarbeiten und beim Prooftest. Was ist wichtiger: Heimflug erreichen oder das letzte Prozent Wirkungsgrad rauskitzeln?
Für den Kunden lohnt es sich oft wenn man 2-3 Jahre nach IBN wenn die ersten eigenen Erfahrungen vorliegen nochmal, dass man einen kommen lässt, die die Erfahrungen mit den Einstellungen abgleicht, Regler optimiert, Vordrücke justiert usw.
Aber das kommunizier mal über einen Vertriebler!


----------



## ducati (28 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was ist wichtiger: Heimflug erreichen oder das letzte Prozent Wirkungsgrad rauskitzeln?


Bei uns sind bei vielen Projekten die Terminpläne politisch so knapp am Schreibtisch zusammengemalt, dass sie nichtmal für nen ordentlichen IO Check reichen würden....
Also für solche Optimierungen wird nicht mal theoretisch Zeit eingeplant...


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Bei uns sind bei vielen Projekten die Terminpläne politisch so knapp am Schreibtisch zusammengemalt, dass sie nichtmal für nen ordentlichen IO Check reichen würden....
> Also für solche Optimierungen wird nicht mal theoretisch Zeit eingeplant...


Ja ich kenn auch ein paar Vertriebler, und die laufen immer recht optimistisch in die Zukunft.
Die Technik wird es dann schon hinbekommen.

Damit das Unternehmen langfristig am Markt bestehen kann, sollte man eine Art von Regelkreis aufbauen. Nachkalkulation, wo hat das Konzept gut funktioniert, wo sollte man nächstes mal anders planen.
Im Endeffekt will der Vertrieb in der Regel auch eine gute Arbeit leisten, und freut sich über proaktive Unterstützung aus der Technik oder rückblickendes Feedback.


----------



## ducati (3 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja ich kenn auch ein paar Vertriebler, und die laufen immer recht optimistisch in die Zukunft.
> Die Technik wird es dann schon hinbekommen.


Mein jetzt nichtmal nur die eigenen Vertriebler. Auch der Kunde will aus Termingründen keine Zeit investieren. Bzw. will nicht wahrhaben, das sowas Zeit und Geld kostet.
Kenn auch genug Anlagen, die nie ordentlich in Betrieb genommen wurden, warum auch immer. Und teilweise Jahrzehnte Sensoren vertauscht sind und die supertolle Regelung/Steuerung nur Quatsch macht.
Mein Standardbeispiel, ich komm nach 10 Jahren an ne Anlage, Mittelwertbildung über 5 Raumtemp. programmiert, aber nur 3 angeklemmt.
Oder bei ca. 30% aller Heizungsanlagen in Deutschland hängt der Aussentemperatursensor teilweise in der Sonne und zeigt dann nur Quatsch an...
Fussbodenheizungen bei komplizierteren Gebäuden ist auch so ne Sache. Da ist die Zuordnung zwischen Raum, Heizschläuchen, Ventil, Raumtemp.sensor, Kabeln und Regelkreis kompliziert...


----------



## Hesse (3 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die Technik wird es dann schon hinbekommen.


Das, bekommt sie dann meist ja auch.(weil sie sooo gut sind)

So da der Vertrieb easy sagt: „ging doch“


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das, bekommt sie dann meist ja auch.(weil sie sooo gut sind)
> 
> So da der Vertrieb easy sagt: „ging doch“


Ne der Vertrieb sieht ein funktionierendes Muster und denkt: "hat doch immer schon so funktioniert"
und verkauft nächstes Mal möglicherweise noch ein wenig unkonservativer/ambitionierter und schaut halt wie er sich optimieren kann.


----------



## Matze001 (2 August 2022)

Ich kann jetzt auch etwas Beitragen.

Ich habe eine Kundenanfrage die sich genau mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Aufgabenstellung:

Solaranlage (Größe etwa 2 Fussballfelder)
Roboteranlage/n für bis zu X Werkzeugmaschinen (muss noch definiert werden).

Logik soll sein. Wenn genug Strom "übrig" ist -> Alle Anlagen Vollgas, Teile produzieren, auch welche die ggf. grad noch nicht prio wären.
Nicht genug Strom übrig -> Nur Prio Aufträge produzieren, sonst stehen bleiben.

Ziel CO2-Neutrale Fertigung.

Ich bin gespannt....

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt auch etwas Beitragen.
> 
> Ich habe eine Kundenanfrage die sich genau mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
> 
> ...


Nette Spielerei  
Node RED oder ioBroker, influxDB und Grafana, ein paar Zeilen Code, ein paar richtig schöne Dashboards und fertig ist's.
Nur noch ne dicke Rechnung schreiben und der Kunde kann Fördermittel und Auszeichnungen einheimsen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 August 2022)

Also millionenteure Roboteranlage und Werkzeugmaschinen, die nur bei Sonnenschein produzieren sollen? Ich weiß nicht ob sich das rechnet, zumindest nicht wenn man in Konkurrenz zu Betrieben steht die mit dem gleichen Invest 24/7 produzieren.


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> mit dem gleichen Invest


Weniger, um 2 Fussballfelder PV


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 August 2022)

Es ist halt schwierig ohne günstige und wirklich groß dimensionierte Energiespeicher. Ich bin viel im Abwasserbereich unterwegs, und da werden jetzt auch vermehrt PV-Anlagen installiert. Als Unterstützung im Notstrombetrieb ist PV hier beispielsweise nicht zu gebrauchen, weil wenn wegen einer dicken Wolke in ein paar Sekunden 100 kW wegfallen, dann schafft das BHKW es nicht in dieser kurzen Zeit auszugleichen, zumindest nicht die kleinen auf Gasbetrieb.

Und da hatte ich mir auch mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, man könnte ja wenn man zumindest am Vorabend / Nachts wüsste wie die Sonneneinstrahlung am nächsten Tag ist, nachts das BHKW hochfahren und den Gasspeicher leerfahren, und dann bei Sonnenschein stehen lassen um den Gasspeicher zu füllen. Es gibt ja solche Prognosen, aber wie zuverlässig sind diese? Außerdem produziert das BHKW gleichzeitig auch noch Wärme die benötigt wird (auch im Sommer, hier zwar weniger).

Das ist selbst bei kleinen Anlagen schon schwierig zu managen, und wenn man sich alleine mal den Energiebedarf der chemischen Industrie anschaut, dann wird einem schwindelig. Da ist mit PV und Windkraft nichts zu reißen, das geht nur mit Deindustrialisierung und zurück zum Agrarstaat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das ist selbst bei kleinen Anlagen schon schwierig zu managen, und wenn man sich alleine mal den Energiebedarf der chemischen Industrie anschaut, dann wird einem schwindelig. Da ist mit PV und Windkraft nichts zu reißen, das geht nur mit Deindustrialisierung und zurück zum Agrarstaat.


Dann ist ja gut das ich auf den Land wohne und in 
meiner Jugend in der Landwirtschaft mein Taschengeld
verdient habe, somit bin ich wahrscheinlich die Fachkraft
von morgen.


----------



## s_kraut (2 August 2022)

Kommt halt drauf an, wenn die Anlage eh nie so richtig ausgelastet wird, dann macht es mit Sicherheit Sinn, die Zeit der Aktivität dem Energiepreis umgekehrt proportional zu takten. 

Dabei mal schauen ob halt das Personal auch immer zu den Solar-Peaks am Start ist. Oder ob ihr es halt echt ohne schafft!

Gute Idee im Prinzip.

Große Aufgabe wird sein, die Verbraucher einstmals einzutakten. Damit die Waschmaschine losgeht wenn es günstig ist, aber halt doch nicht alle gleichzeitig...damit der Karren lädt und speißt wenn es günstig ist. 

Spannendes Thema bei so einem dummen Netz.


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2022)

Die Idee mit den sonnenhungrigen Robotern ist ja ein wenig schwarz/weiß.
Seit Jahren gibt es ja genügend „Berater“, die einem erzählen, dass durch Anpassung der Beschleunigungrampen und Geschwindigkeiten an die Produktionsprozesse 50% und mehr Energie gespart werden kann. Über die Zahlen lässt sich streiten, aber der Sachverhalt ist richtig. Nur ist der Programmieraufwand dahinter ganz erheblich und bei verketteten Anlagen schafft man sich schnell unstabile Zustände. Wenn die Energiepreise wirklich so steigen, wie prognostiziert, dann rechnet sich aber der Aufwand schon.


----------



## ducati (3 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seit Jahren gibt es ja genügend „Berater“, die einem erzählen, dass durch Anpassung der Beschleunigungrampen und Geschwindigkeiten an die Produktionsprozesse 50% und mehr Energie gespart werden kann. Über die Zahlen lässt sich streiten, aber der Sachverhalt ist richtig.


Ich hab jetzt zwar wenig Ahnung von Maschinenbau, aber ich dachte immer es kommt auf jede Sekunde Taktzeitverkürzung an. Also höchste Prio hat kürzeste Taktzeit, komme was wolle?

PS: In solchen Situationen schieb ich den Oberschlaumeiern, ähhh "Beratern" mal gern meinen Laptop rüber und sag "dann mach doch mal eben schnell" 🤣


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwar wenig Ahnung von Maschinenbau, aber ich dachte immer es kommt auf jede Sekunde Taktzeitverkürzung an. Also höchste Prio hat kürzeste Taktzeit, komme was wolle?



Kann man pauschal so nicht sagen. Wenn du eine verkettete Fertigung hast, dann gibt es als Basis einen kalkulierten Takt, bei dem die geplante Stückzahl in der geplanten Zeit erreicht wird. Da aber Rüsten, Materialzuführung, Störungsbeseitigung, ... in den Fertigungsfluss eingehen, müssen Anlagen schneller sein. Dazu kommt noch die Varianz mit verschiedenen Produkten. Bei einer Sorte hast du z.B. 2 Bohrungen, bei einer anderen 8 Bohrungen. Die Geschwindigkeiten der Roboter / Achsen bleiben aber gleich. Es gibt also durchaus genügend Stellschrauben.
Und ich würd mal sagen, dass der Aufwand exponentiell zur Energieeinsparung und zur Anzahl der Beteiligten Planer steigt


----------



## Matze001 (3 August 2022)

Es geht hier ganz klar um den "Marketing-Faktor" - Nicht nur rechnerisch CO2 Neutral zu sein, sondern es wirklich zu tun.
Die Anlage ist nach aktueller Planung zu 70% ausgelastet, daher lässt sich in diesem Stadium dieses Gedankenspiel sehr gut realisieren.

Außerdem wird die Autonomie der Anlage bei ca. 60 Stunden liegen, d.h. ich brauche kein Personal wenn die Sonne scheint. Die können auch nachts um 3 kommen und die Maschine rüsten / befüllen, das wäre vollkommen egal.

Bissle NodeRed usw. kann ich mir sparen, ich hab eh eine C#-Anwendung für die Kopplung zum ERP-System. Auf diesem Weg kann ich ebenfalls eine Kopplung an den Wechselrichter / das Energiemanagement vornehmen.

Gestern hatte ich ebenfalls ein Gespräch bezüglich dem Stromverbrauch. Hier ging es aber um die Peak-Leistung, da der Kunde mit seinem Stromanschluss am Anschlag ist, und für Peaks richtig fett Kohle zahlt. Sein Ziel ist es das der Roboter die Maschine nur startet, wenn dies keinen Peak auslösen würde der teuer wird. Er nimmt somit eine Verzögerung von bis zu 15min in Kauf, was sich aber in Summe für ihn sofort wieder rechne. 

Ich glaube das Thema wird immer interessanter, und wir werden immer mehr solche "Spielchen" treiben dürfen, um die Energie die zur Verfügung steht sinnvoller zu nutzen.

Die Rampen vom Roboter sind schön und gut, aber wenn ich 5 Maschinen mit je 20kW Spindeln beschicke, muss ich mir über die 5kW die der Roboter mal kurz zieht erstmal noch nicht die großen Gedanken machen, aber es auch nicht vollkommen ignorieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (3 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kann man pauschal so nicht sagen. Wenn du eine verkettete Fertigung hast, dann gibt es als Basis einen kalkulierten Takt, bei dem die geplante Stückzahl in der geplanten Zeit erreicht wird. Da aber Rüsten, Materialzuführung, Störungsbeseitigung, ... in den Fertigungsfluss eingehen, müssen Anlagen schneller sein. Dazu kommt noch die Varianz mit verschiedenen Produkten. Bei einer Sorte hast du z.B. 2 Bohrungen, bei einer anderen 8 Bohrungen. Die Geschwindigkeiten der Roboter / Achsen bleiben aber gleich. Es gibt also durchaus genügend Stellschrauben.
> Und ich würd mal sagen, dass der Aufwand exponentiell zur Energieeinsparung und zur Anzahl der Beteiligten Planer steigt


Doppelpost da interessant.

Die nächste Technikerarbeit bei uns könnte sein zu betrachten was eine dynamische Anpassung der Roboter Rampen/Geschwindigkeit/Bewegungen an die Umgebungsbedingungen (Taktzeiten, BDE-Kennzahlen, Chaotische-Bestückung, etc) an Energieeinsparung und Verschleißreduzierung erwirken könnte. 

Das ist eines von mehreren Themen die wir im Petto haben - mal sehen für was sich der nächste Techniker (M/W/D) entscheidet.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Die nächste Technikerarbeit bei uns könnte sein zu betrachten was eine dynamische Anpassung der Roboter Rampen/Geschwindigkeit/Bewegungen an die Umgebungsbedingungen (Taktzeiten, BDE-Kennzahlen, Chaotische-Bestückung, etc) an Energieeinsparung und Verschleißreduzierung erwirken könnte.


Wir haben das vor ca. 20 Jahren schon bei diversen Anlagen gemacht, hauptsächlich Palettierer, Ein- und Auspackanlagen, Querverfahrwagen und Roboterzellen ( mit KRC1/2 ). Anpassung von Drehzahlen und Rampen nach Bedarf. Wenn man es einmal im Programm drin hatte, war der Optimierungsaufwand gar nicht mehr so groß bzw. man hatte ja während den ersten zwei Wochen Produktionsbegleitung / Schulung ja viel Zeit da noch an den Stellschrauben zu drehen.

Interessanterweise ging es damals nur darum, den Verschleiß zu reduzieren. An Stromsparen hat da niemand groß gedacht. Heute wäre es vermutlich anders herum bzw. eine 50:50 Angelegenheit.

Wenn man mal genau überlegt, dann gehört so etwas eigentlich in die meisten Anlagen. Die Zeiten haben sich einfach geändert. Wir haben doch auch einige Stellschrauben um mit wenig Aufwand Strom zu sparen. Wenn man mal überlegt, was andere Gewerke für einen Aufwand treiben, um 0,2% mehr Effizienz herauskitzeln.


----------



## ducati (3 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man mal genau überlegt, dann gehört so etwas eigentlich in die meisten Anlagen. Die Zeiten haben sich einfach geändert. Wir haben doch auch einige Stellschrauben um mit wenig Aufwand Strom zu sparen. Wenn man mal überlegt, was andere Gewerke für einen Aufwand treiben, um 0,2% mehr Effizienz herauskitzeln.


Ja, grundsätzlich hast Du Recht 

Da ich ja grad wieder auf IBN bin kann ich nur sagen: theoretisch im Büro lässt sich viel schlau daher reden. Auf der Baustelle muss man halt schaun. Es müssen an mehreren Stellen die fähigen Leute sitzen, denen auch die Zeit gegeben wird, solche Dinge wirklich funktionierend umzusetzen.

Wie immer ist halt die Unterscheidung, ob man Serienmaschinen oder Sonderanlagen baut. Bei Sereienmaschinen treibt man einmal den Aufwand und hat dann die Energieeinsparung bei mehreren/vielen Maschinen. Bei Sonderanlagen ist man in der Regel froh, wenn die Anlage in der geplanten Inbetriebnahmezeit überhaupt ordentlich läuft.

Nebenbei zu meiner Arbeit, schau ich halt in der Regel schon kurz, ob nicht bei Pumpen/Lüftern/Motoren sinnlos Energie verbraten wird. Aber verfahrenstechnisch ist es halt auch manchmal nicht möglich, irgendwas abzuschalten, weil z.B. sonst Rohrleitungen verkeimen... Das überblickt man aber nur, wenn man echt viel Ahnung hat. Der Oberschlaumeier im Büro würde sagen, schalte doch die Pumpen in der Nacht aus... funktioniert halt bei den Anlagen wovon ich grad rede nicht, damit machst Du massiven Schaden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Auf der Baustelle muss man halt schaun.


Guten Beispiel sind ja auch Transportbänder für Produkte / vernünftige Stauschaltungen... In der (großen) Getränkeindustrie laufen die Anlagen 24/6 und die Anlagen haben Lebenszyklen von 20-30 Jahren. Da lohnt es sich schon mal etwas Zeit in die Stauschaltungen zu investieren. 

PS:
Es macht ja auch Spaß, da an den Stellschrauben zu drehen bzw. Code zu schreiben, der Produktionsabläufe optimiert und unnötig schnelle Rampen/Drehzahlen unterdrückt. Also habe ich das auch aus Eigenmotivation oft optimiert. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, nach der Inbetriebnahme unserere Anlagen war ich dann immer noch 2-4 Wochen vor Ort zum schulen, einlernen, optimieren, Fehlerchen suchen...
Da hatte man dann auch viel Zeit und hat tagelang die Abläufe gesehen und sich überlegen können => geht das nicht besser.


----------



## ducati (3 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es macht ja auch Spaß, da an den Stellschrauben zu drehen bzw. Code zu schreiben, der Produktionsabläufe optimiert und unnötig schnelle Rampen/Drehzahlen unterdrückt. Also habe ich das auch aus Eigenmotivation oft optimiert. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, nach der Inbetriebnahme unserere Anlagen war ich dann immer noch 2-4 Wochen vor Ort zum schulen, einlernen, optimieren, Fehlerchen suchen...



Aktuell brache ich an meiner Anlage einen zusätzlichen potentialfreien Kontakt von einer Fremdfirma. Da findet sich schon seit 3 Tagen niemand, der das entscheidet...

Also die meisten Mühlen mahlen seeehr langsam in der Praxis. Solche Optimierungen funktionieren am besten, wenn man jemanden mit Ahnung einfach mal machen lässt...

Große Besprechungsrunden bringen ausser heisse Luft relativ wenig. Ausser vielleicht, dass sich auf dem Papier alles Mögliche schöngerechnet wird...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Aktuell brache ich an meiner Anlage einen zusätzlichen potentialfreien Kontakt von einer Fremdfirma. Da findet sich schon seit 3 Tagen niemand, der das entscheidet...


Ja gut, sowas haben wir damals auf dem kurzen Weg entschieden ( Inbetriebnehmer 1 ( ich ) redet mit Inbetriebnehmer 2 ( Fremdanlage ), wir entscheiden gemeinsam was vernünftig wäre und wenn man sich einig war hat man es einfach umgesetzt.

Wenn man da anfängt, im Betrieb nachzufragen, zu erklären, wer bezahlt, wer legt das Kabel.... da hätte ich es lieber gelassen und gar nichts
gemacht. Da wird dann für 200€ diskutiert, wer die 50€ Materialkosten übernimmt.


----------



## ducati (3 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja gut, sowas haben wir damals auf dem kurzen Weg entschieden ( Inbetriebnehmer 1 ( ich ) redet mit Inbetriebnehmer 2 ( Fremdanlage ), wir entscheiden gemeinsam was vernünftig wäre und wenn man sich einig war hat man es einfach umgesetzt.
> 
> Wenn man da anfängt, im Betrieb nachzufragen, zu erklären, wer bezahlt, wer legt das Kabel.... da hätte ich es lieber gelassen und gar nichts
> gemacht. Da wird dann für 200€ diskutiert, wer die 50€ Materialkosten übernimmt.


ja, so mein ich das ja auch bei den Energeioptimierungen. Auf kurzem Wege überlegen/entscheiden/machen/ausprobieren bringt so gut wie immer mehr als, wochenlanges theoretisches Philosophieren im Büro abseits der Praxis.

Man kann ja auch noch Mathematiker und Physiker ins Boot holen, die die wildesten Optimierungsberechnungen anstellen. Oder KI ins Spiel bringen...

Am Ende bringts das Meiste, den Aussentemperatursensor einfach nicht in die Sonne zu bauen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man da anfängt, im Betrieb nachzufragen, zu erklären, wer bezahlt, wer legt das Kabel.... da hätte ich es lieber gelassen und gar nichts
> gemacht. Da wird dann für 200€ diskutiert, wer die 50€ Materialkosten übernimmt.


Wir sparen koste es was es wolle


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es geht hier ganz klar um den "Marketing-Faktor" - Nicht nur rechnerisch CO2 Neutral zu sein, sondern es wirklich zu tun.
> Die Anlage ist nach aktueller Planung zu 70% ausgelastet, daher lässt sich in diesem Stadium dieses Gedankenspiel sehr gut realisieren.
> 
> Außerdem wird die Autonomie der Anlage bei ca. 60 Stunden liegen, d.h. ich brauche kein Personal wenn die Sonne scheint. Die können auch nachts um 3 kommen und die Maschine rüsten / befüllen, das wäre vollkommen egal.
> ...



Eine Vernetzung der Anlagen untereinander und der Zugriff auf's ERP sind schon mal gute Voraussetzungen.
Wir haben Fertigungslinen mit klassischer Anlagenverkettung. Kommt es zu Störungen im Fertigungsfluß, dann kannst du z.B.. nachfolgende Anlagen in einen Standby-Modus schicken. Da aber bestimmte Prozesse (Schmelzbleber) Aufheizzeiten haben, reicht halt nicht einfach der Zustand der Anlage direkt davor, sondern du musst einige Plätze davor abfragen. Ähnliche Verknüpfungen kann man zur Druckluftversorgung oder Kühlung realisieren. Natürlich haben die Anlagen heute schon ein Lastmanagement, aber mit gezielten Eingriffen ist da sicherlich mehr zu holen.
Nur wie's halt immer so ist ... Man braucht die Zeit um sowas umzusetzen. Das Regelwerk dahinter kann durchaus umfangreich werden.


----------



## s_kraut (3 August 2022)

Kann je nach Anwendung auch Sinn machen, diverse Umrichter über eine DC-Kopplung zu verbinden. Wenn der eine Antrieb bremst, speist er den DC-Bus und der DC-Bus braucht zwischenzeitlich weniger Energie vom Netz.
Die Idee weitergesponnen könnte der DC-Bus auch einen größeren Speicher haben und solar versorgt werden.


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2022)

Viel Energie kann man auch sparen, wenn man Hydraulikaggregate bei Nicht-Bedarf abschalten kann, die da einfach nur im drucklosen Umlauf Energie verschwenden. Achtung: Eventuell muß die Position von Hydraulikzylindern überwacht oder mechanisch fixiert werden und/oder das Hydrauliköl auf Temperatur gehalten werden.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (4 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kann je nach Anwendung auch Sinn machen, diverse Umrichter über eine DC-Kopplung zu verbinden. Wenn der eine Antrieb bremst, speist er den DC-Bus und der DC-Bus braucht zwischenzeitlich weniger Energie vom Netz.
> Die Idee weitergesponnen könnte der DC-Bus auch einen größeren Speicher haben und solar versorgt werden.


Gab es nicht bei Siemens für den S120 so Supercap-Module die genau das machen?

Ich hatte mal zwei Hubwerke die ein kleines Pufferlager mit 3 Etagen versorgt haben.
Dort wurden 1,5t schwere Formen ein und ausgelagert. 

Wir haben dann irgendwann festgestellt, dass das Ein- und Auslagern meist sehr nah beieinander passiert, und das eine Hubwerk mit der Schwerkraft arbeitet, und das andere dagegen. Wir haben dann die Zwischenkreise der FUs gekoppelt und mit einer simplen Regel dafür gesorgt, dass sie sich gegenseitig speisen.

Die Regel war in etwa so "Fährt innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden die anderen Hubeinheit -> Ja -> Warten, Nein -> Auf gehts".
Das hat den Peak-Stromverbrauch von über 100A (kurzzeitig) auf etwas unter 10A gesenkt. 

Wenn sie nicht zusammen gefahren sind wurde die überschüssige Energie rückgespeist. 


Nun aber mal wieder zurück zu anderen Verkettungen. Ich schalte z.B. meine NC-Maschinen ab, wenn der Roboter keine Rohteile mehr hat,
oder durch eine Störung steht. (Natürlich erst wenn das NC-Programm durchgelaufen ist). So ne NC-Maschine zieht im Idle auch nicht unerheblich Energie. (Beleuchtung, Achsen in Regelung, Hydraulikaggregat, Sperrluft,...)

Nutzt jemand von euch ProfiEnergy in irgendeiner Form? Ich bin am Überlegen meinen Roboter auch schlafen zu legen, bisher bleibt die Steuerung von diesem am. (Die Kühlung + Controller sind hier die einzigen Verbraucher).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## van (4 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nun aber mal wieder zurück zu anderen Verkettungen. Ich schalte z.B. meine NC-Maschinen ab, wenn der Roboter keine Rohteile mehr hat,
> oder durch eine Störung steht. (Natürlich erst wenn das NC-Programm durchgelaufen ist). So ne NC-Maschine zieht im Idle auch nicht unerheblich Energie. (Beleuchtung, Achsen in Regelung, Hydraulikaggregat, Sperrluft,...)



Wie  schälst du die NC Maschinen ab ?
Not-Halt auslösen?


----------



## Matze001 (4 August 2022)

Unterschiedlich.

Meist laufen bei mir die Maschinen in einem Endloszyklus (NC-Programm) und ich beende dieses Programm dann mit einem M30.
Oft haben die Maschinen eine Stromsparfunktion. Man kann einstellen, dass nach X-Minuten nach einem M30 die Maschine abschaltet.
(Dies bieten Siemens, Fanuc und Haas auf jeden Fall, andere Steuerungen bestimmt auch).

Wenn dies nicht funktioniert gibt es den M30 und ein paar min später den Not-Halt.
Das ist dann aber meist nur homöopathisch, da nur die Achsen aus der Regelung gehen (meist schon mit M30) und die Hydraulik aus geht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Gab es nicht bei Siemens für den S120 so Supercap-Module die genau das machen?


https://press.siemens.com/global/de...mens-als-effiziente-energiespeicher-maschinen
oder
https://support.industry.siemens.co...es-und-elektrolytkondensatoren?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Matze001 (5 August 2022)

Gestern gab es wieder ein interessantes Beispiel zum Energiesparen.

Kunde wollte einen Roboter um 15 Kg schwere Werkstücke zu transportieren. Vorschlag: Roboter mit 20-25Kg Traglast.
Soweit, so gut. Nun kam der Kunde auf die Idee um Zukunftssicher zu sein, könnte man ja einen Roboter mit 50 Kg Traglast einsetzen.
Klar, dann ist er für größere und schwerere Teile gewappnet... aber er fährt statt 550Kg Roboter nun 2,4t Roboter durch die Gegend um seine 15Kg Bauteile zu bewegen, und das nur weil VIELLEICHT mal schwerere Teile kommen könnten. Er hat recht schnell eingesehen, dass sich das nicht wirklich lohnt und er bei schwereren Teilen dann vermutlich lieber eine weitere Anlage mit passendem Robi installiert.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> aber er fährt statt 550Kg Roboter nun 2,4t Roboter durch die Gegend um seine 15Kg


Was soll das denn für ein Roboter sein, der mit 50KG Traglast 2.4 Tonnen wiegt. Ich habe schon zog Roboter mit 125/250KG Traglast verbaut und die wogen immer < 1,2to


----------



## Matze001 (5 August 2022)

Das waren grad Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen 
Es ging eher ums Prinzip, war zu Faul heute Morgen echte Daten raus zu suchen...

Nen Roboter mit 50Kg Traglast wiegt um die 500-800Kg (je Hersteller) und bei 20 Kg sind es etwa 200-250Kg.

Wir sind immer noch bei etwa Faktor 3.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: 
Noch ein paar kleine Fakten...

Kuka KR210 -> 1.1t
Kuka KR500 -> 2.4t


----------



## Mrtain (5 August 2022)

Und der Roboter muss natürlich immer auf 100% stehen.
So wie alles andere auch 😉


----------



## Matze001 (5 August 2022)

Klar! 2min VOLLGAS und dann 58min warten... 
Das ist ja das was ich irgendwo in den Beiträgen meinte mit auf die Umwelt reagieren und die Geschwindigkeit anpassen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dunbar (9 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das waren grad Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen
> Es ging eher ums Prinzip


Ist halt auch ein schwieriges Thema für Leute wie deinen Kunden. Es wird halt auch von vielen Stellen suggeriert, dass man immer höher hinaus müsse, um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Da braucht man unter Umständen schon Unterstützung, um die Dinge gedanklich richtig einsortiert zu bekommen.


----------



## Matze001 (10 August 2022)

dunbar schrieb:


> Ist halt auch ein schwieriges Thema für Leute wie deinen Kunden. Es wird halt auch von vielen Stellen suggeriert, dass man immer höher hinaus müsse, um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Da braucht man unter Umständen schon Unterstützung, um die Dinge gedanklich richtig einsortiert zu bekommen.


Und genau das ist ja unser Job, den Kunden korrekt zu beraten und das Richtige auszuwählen.

Wir haben nun auch vermehrt anfragen bei Greiftechnik, ob wir diese elektrisch ausführen können, da Druckluft ein sehr teures Medium ist.
Aktuell können die elektrischen Greifer in Punkto Preis und Kraft noch nicht mit pneumatischen Greifern mithalten. Außerdem sind die Roboterhersteller mit Schnittstellen (Profinet/IO-Link) am Arm auch noch nicht alle so weit wie gewünscht. Man müsste mal rechnen, ab wann sich ein Elektrogreifer amortisieren würde.


----------

